# Selling 2012 Autotrail Apache 700



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi There,
Does anyone know what my 2012 Autotrail Apache 700 would be worth? It only has 3000 miles on the clock and still has over two years warranty on it. We are thinking on selling it and buying a smaller on just for me and my wife! Thanks Grant.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear your selling so soon !!!
This is only from my point of view but as I looked at trying to buy one of these before I went for a new one, my calculations as a "deal" for me on a year old van was List/retail price, less 20% for the vat. Less 5% for a year depreciation.. A couple of vans did come up when i was looking and sold in the high £30k before I could get to them. Dealers at the time were offering lower than that.

Like most vehicles your going to take a bit hit in year 1.
If your still a member of the Autotrail club, get a free advert going on there.. 
Problem you may have is that someone with hard cash and no part ex could easliy negotiate a 10% off list price for a new van. When I was looking this time last year all the dealers came down to that price straight away.

Ps... You have this listed under "elldis" may be worth asking to have it moved to Autotrail section..


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Tonka, Thanks for the reply, Yes I do understand we will take a hit but we will see how it goes. Regards Grant..


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, think long and hard before downsizing we went from an autotrail to a van conversion and regret doing it. We have ordered a bailey 740 and cant wait to go back to a bit of comfort.

Peter.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I'd agree with Peter. There is a lot to lose in downsizing, and not just the cash! If you use the van a lot, or intend to use it more, then the extra space and payload offered by the larger van will be invaluable. There isn't that much of a saving in cash term either the fuel consumption won't be that much different, taxing it isn't that different, if at all so what's to be gained there.

Having said that it's your van and your life so if you've made your minds up good luck, but I'd deffo have a re-think if not.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Even if you go to a smaller motorhome the running costs will proberbly be the same, but you will also take a big hit financialy and end up with less space.
Think long and hard.


----------

